# Kingdom Lost OOC Thread #1 (Recruiting One more)



## Tokiwong (Feb 11, 2004)

I have learned a few things about my play style as a GM, I hate structure.  I like modren concepts, and I like to have a much more role-play intensive game then just blowing stuff up, though I thoroughly enjoy blowing stuff up, I need a reason for such tenuous violence to exist.

So with that said, and my spotty history behind me, I want to try a concept I have been mulling over for years, and have tried in various forms, but never quite got it all right.  I will reveal more if I see interest in my crappy GMing


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 11, 2004)

You should sale used cars... 

I'm curious.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2004)

Count me in! I'm itching for a d20 modern game.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I like modren concepts, and I like to have a much more role-play intensive game then just blowing stuff up, though I thoroughly enjoy blowing stuff up, I need a reason for such tenuous violence to exist.




Sounds like my kinda game.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 11, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## Allanon (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm interested, although it would be my first PbP game here, so I hope that ain't a problem should you decide in going forward and start this game.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 11, 2004)

d20 Modern.....always wanted to play it.....never have had the chance.....possible new game starting...........

I'm in.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 12, 2004)

Alright I am watching this thread now... seems to be interest...

*Basic Premise*

Modern Times...

Ancient War...

The Shadow rules...

But you don't know anything about that...

Oh and big guns


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 12, 2004)

sounds interesting..........


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 13, 2004)

Even more cryptic verses...

One could think of this as a cross between the Midnight setting and the Modern Day, except no one even knows the world was lost to darkness... wait have I said too much or am I just babbling, why is that elf pointing that sawed off shotgun at me... crap... I said too much 

My only decision I need to make before I begin posting in full, is to go with adventurous mundanes, or members of some type of team... or a combo of the two... hmmm


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm good for that.  Just tell us what you have in mind and I'm all for it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 13, 2004)

Do we get Heroic Paths?


----------



## Allanon (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh goodie, goodie... I can't wait .


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 13, 2004)

Colour me potentially interested; what sort of level PCs did you have in mind?

-Hyp.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 13, 2004)

*Semantics*

Level would be most likely 2-3, and no, no Heroic Paths, sorry about that.  Most likely be students, or specialists tied to a school or organization, very much mundanes living in a perfectly sane world, where taxes must be paid, people fall in love, and an otherwordly shdadow of evil reigns supreme and has sqaushed all hope of returning magic into the open 

But I said too much, I hope to have a decent write up of what I want post haste  but me mum will be in town... so not at this exact moment


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 13, 2004)

Can we be former military?


----------



## JimAde (Feb 13, 2004)

Are you full yet?  I haven't played pbp or d20 modern yet, but I'm fairly familiar with the rules.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 13, 2004)

Second or third level?  What about psionics or magic?  You really need to provide more information so we can get characters ready.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 13, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Second or third level?  What about psionics or magic?  You really need to provide more information so we can get characters ready.



 Just it, I am still building work in progress from old ideas, there will be magic, but being 2-3 level none will have any access to it yet  as a matter of fact magic does not exist as far as the characters are concerned


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 14, 2004)

Ok.  I'll make a college student who works at the local Circle K at night to make ends meet.  Gotta pay them bills.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2004)

I've got a Dedicated/Charismatic in mind, some kind of investigator working for a government agency (or whatever organisation the characters come from) most likely.


----------



## barsoomcore (Feb 14, 2004)

I'd like to get in on this if there's still room. Just say yay.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I'd like to get in on this if there's still room. Just say yay.




I was hoping for something more in the mid-levels, so if I had a slot, I won't be using it after all... 

-Hyp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I'd like to get in on this if there's still room. Just say yay.



I'm going to bow out to.  I have enough games on my plate as it is.


----------



## Tyreus (Feb 15, 2004)

I would like to join as well, but it looks like it's full. Do you want any more participants joining?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2004)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> I would like to join as well, but it looks like it's full. Do you want any more participants joining?




Well I don't think the max number of players has been set yet, so stick around, if there's not enough room I'd gladly bow out for someone else.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 16, 2004)

Just so everyone knows, I'm still here.  Just waiting on more details from the GM before making a character.


----------



## Melias (Feb 16, 2004)

Dude, I have never played Modern D20, but I have been interested in it for some time now. I have played "DnD" 3.5, and I was told that if I liked 3.5, then I would like Modern D20. So, I am looking to be a part of your game.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm still here also, just waiting for more info from GM.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

*The Witch War*

Thousands of years ago, before time was recorded as we knew it, great civilizations, peoples, and worlds were open to Earth.  But there came a great Shadow, and a war that spanned many worlds at once, in the end, evil triumphed, and magic was eradicated among those that opposed the Shadow.  But there were those that hid amongst the populace that knew the truth, and continued to resist, forming a loose alliance of supernatural forces fighting for the salvation of not only Earth, but also countless worlds.

But that is what you don’t know.

The world today, is well the world of today.  It is modern, fast paced, small, and filled with bleeding edge toys that make our lives easy.  With no hint of the oppressive force that keeps the supernatural in check, and continues to solidify its grip on reality, but that does not matter to the normals, they just don’t want to be late for work.

*Characters*

The characters are heroic in nature, in that well they will be at the center of our story.  They are all normals but can have  the _Shadowkind_ feat without penalty, but all characters are human.  The starting level is 2, and the characters need to be able to work together, they are independent detectives, and work together for private interests.  They are about 20-28 years of age, and can have any modern occupation but think about the role of the character.

Before you stat out your character I need a written profile of your character, including general description, some background, quirks, and his relationship to the team.  The more links you can make with other characters the better.  Oh and you need to produce at least one character, not a PC, your character is somehow connected to in the profile. 

I will need 5 characters, and I will choose the five characters we need and we can adjust further once we have that, then we can do stats.  Your characters will be located in Los Angeles, but can come from anywhere as long as they are currently in Los Angeles now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, I'll gather my thoughts and post a character concept in the very near future.


----------



## JimAde (Feb 17, 2004)

*How to submit characters?*

Do you want the characters concepts by PM, E-mail or posted right in the thread?


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

Post right in thread


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2004)

Sakura Chance



Appearance: Sakura stands a lithe 5’2” tall and weighs in at only 87 pounds when wet.  She has the athletic build of a martial artist.  Her lustrous black hair falls to the top of her shoulders, framing her heart-shaped face and eyes the color of Jade.  Sakura has a tattoo of the Yin-Yang just above her butt as well as the Japanese symbols for peace, love, and honor circling her right arm above her elbow.  Sakura tends to wear trendy clothes that would not stand out at all in a club, despite her preferences; at work she does not wear anything inappropriate, mainly wearing khakis, a silk shirt and a black leather coat when she needs to dress up.



Personality:  Sakura is a study of contrasts, while many consider her to be reckless and hotheaded, she is also compassionate and loyal to a fault.  Once her trust and friendship have been earned, she will move heaven and earth for her those she cares about, never leaving them in the lurch if there is anything she can do.  Sakura is very sure of herself and its difficult for her to ask for help, and this cocky-ness has led her into trouble a time or two, that and her natural curiosity, of which she seemed to have gotten a double portion of.



History: Sakura’s Grandfather emigrated from Japan in 1956 to enrich the lives of his family including his infant son.  He founded a Shinto shrine near the docks, administrating to the religious needs of those like he who had been uprooted by the ongoing re-structuring of Japan’s culture by the Government set in place by the Allies at the end of the war.  In order to support his growing family, he also taught Aikido lessons, the way of pacifistic self-defense, using your opponent’s attacks against them.



Her father, Kenshin, became a police officer, and married his high school sweetheart, Catherine Valentine.  While Kenshin worked hard and considered his job to be a noble profession, he was against his daughter’s joining the force, despite the fact that it was he who inspired her to want to join it.  Sakura did very well in school, rarely coming home with less then an A.  Sakura was one of the popular girls in school, on the sports teams, getting good grades; she was definitely one of the in crowds, as was her twin brother, Koga.  While both her and Koga did party, they never got caught doing anything wrong, as they were more careful of it, and the shame that it would bring to their father as a cop if his children got arrested.



Out of high school, both she and Koga attended the same college where she earned her bachelors in law enforcement, and he began law school.  What should have been a rubber stamp of OK on her application to join the LAPD given her training and excellent history and references, turned into a major fiasco.  Her father was too good at his job, it seemed in being as scrupulous and diligent as he was, he had managed to ruffle quite a few feathers of the higher ups.  They saw Sakura’s application as perfect way to exact their petty revenge on Kenshin, and so they dragged out the process to over 3 months, scrutinizing every detail of her life.  Finally seeing that they wouldn’t let her join the force, Sakura cursed out one of those responsible, giving him the ammunition to block her application on the grounds that she was insubordinate.  Sorry for the troubles that he had caused to his daughter Kenshin pulled some strings and talked to a few of his friends and landed Sakura a job with a local private investigative service in the area.


----------



## JimAde (Feb 18, 2004)

*Dexter Kaufman*

Dexter Kaufman

Height: 5'10"
Weight: 165 Lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
General appearance: Dresses carelessly in whatever's most comfortable.  Medium-short hair constantly out of control.  Otherwise unremarkable.

Dexter was born and raised in the wilds of Rhinelander, Wisconsin.  His roots are Jewish, but his family didn't practice.  Dexter took an interest in technology early, frequently tinkering with electronic gadgets around the house and returning more than one apparently dead device to service.  He naturally entered college with the intention of gaining a computer science degree and moving someplace a little more interesting.  But while attending the University of Wisconsin Stout in Menominie, he fell in with some friends who were interested in new age paganism.  This, combined with his own interest in his heritage led him to an eclectic study of mystic traditions from around the world.  In the process he discovered a penchant for languages he had never suspected, and became an accomplished researcher.  Though just an undergrad he wound up as a research assistant to a tenured anthropology professor and spent the summer before his last year in Israel, studying ancient Torah commentaries.

Dexter ended up graduating with a double major in computer science and anthropology.  All the time spent in front of a computer was having an adverse effect on Dexter's physique, so he took up Aikido to keep from turning into a complete couch potato.  After graduation he returned home, unsure where to go with his studies next.  One day he was contacted by his cousin Myron (a private detective) in connection with some work Myron was doing for the government.  To make a long story short, the two of them managed to break up a ring of antiquities smugglers who had been stealing artifacts from throughout the middle east.  Dexter's contribution was mostly research and internet investigation, but he was completely hooked by the thrill of the investigation.  He has worked with Myron on a couple of cases since then.  About six months ago, Myron called and left a cryptic message on Dexter's answering machine.  He said he was into a heavy case in Los Angeles, and would be out of contact for a while.  Maybe a long while.  He didn't leave any details and Dexter has been unable to reach him since.

Dexter travelled to LA to try to track down Myron.  So far he has been unsuccessful, but he has taken a job doing research and computer systems security for a detective agency.  This lets him do the things he enjoys, and stay in the LA area to keep looking for his cousin.

NOTE: I wrote this up before I saw Shalimar's post!  But the fact that Dexter is a beginner Aikido student could be an easy way for them to connect.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 18, 2004)

*James Hale*

Here's my candidate for a PC spot, hope he sounds alright :

Description: James Hale is a fairly nondescript but good-looking fellow; 27 years old, 5'8", 158lbs, brown hair, grey-blue eyes, and a taste for dark, conservative clothing. He possesses a single tattoo, a celtic pattern about an inch wide encircling the middle of his upper right arm.

His beliefs revolve around loyalty and trust, he doesn't betray people or information of theirs which he may know. He doesn't really expect the same of most people, but he would expect it from close friends. James values his friends highly, and is always happy to spend money on them (when he has money) but is loathe to take sides when there is a conflict between any of them, preferring to mediate if possible.

Background: James originates from Brisbane, a state capital on the eastern coast of Australia. While there he attended University and earned himself a degree with Honours in Psychology in the hopes it would help him get a job as a detective in the Federal Police, or ASIO. Three successful years after gaining an investigative position in ASIO he quit over a scandel involving amounts of drug money missing from crime scenes. While he was never charged with anything, he was very much suspected of being involved.

He decided to move overseas until the situation was forgotten. So he got in contact with his uncle in LA, Graham Vanderwolf, who ran a private investigation service, and managed to hook himself a job and some accomodation there. He's spent the past two years in Los Angeles, working for his uncle and generally keeping his head down. He thinks that in about another years time it'd be all clear for him to go home, unless of course he gets enough interesting cases to convince him to stay longer.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 19, 2004)

Konrad Chance:

As a baby Konrad was adopted by a Japanese family who always wanted a son.  His birth mother was a drug addict and Konrad barely survived as an infant.  While on his 'death bed', he has a near death experience of a black tunnel with a white light at the end, and he believes he heard a voice tell him that "his time has not yet come."  Even now, 28 years later, he doesn't really know what that means, and no one he has met has been able to answer his questions.

Growing up was pleasant for him.  He grew up in the Los Angelos area.  He was taught to be a good person, treat others with respect, and give everybody a chance to prove themselves.  Being raised in a Japanese family, he learned about honor and truth, and is fluent in both Japanese and English.  He was also taught the fundamentals of Kung Fu, and is quite proficient in the art.  On his right shoulder is a tattoo of a dragon, and beneath it is a smaller tattoo of the year of the dragon, the same year he was born in.  Being an aquarius doesn't help matters much either.

After graduating from high school he joined the army and became a MP (military police).  It was a job that fit him well, and he felt that he could help others.  Unfortunately, one night, his world got turned upside down.  He was the only one in the area, and he got a call of a domestic disturbance near him.  He investigated, and upon arrival he witnessed a man beating his wife.  This man was really big, and it was apparent that he was beating his wife for a while because of her massive amounts of bruises and cuts on her face.  Something snapped inside Konrad, and with his martial arts training he didn't just arrest the man, but almost ended up killing him.  

Facing a court martial, Konrad was distrought with what he had done.  He lost control, and didn't know why.  He justified it by telling himself that, "the man was killing her, and he deserved it," but it didn't matter.  His parents taught him better.  A couple months later he was dishcarged from the military, and he had never heard about this guy again.  Like any criminal the guy threatened him, but Konrad just shrugged them off.

Back home, Konrad decided to go back to school and also work his way into the police force in LA.  A few months later, while attending a night class, his mother and father were killed.  There were no signs of a forced entry, and the kills were clean.  In the manner of which this happened he feels as if it was a yakuza hit, or mafia, or something.  He knows it wasn't gang related, or just a burglery.

Soon after this, he received a telegram from an Uncle Kenshim to visit him.  Konrad had no clue that his father had a brother, especially one already that lived in LA.  Having no where else to go, Konrad went to visit Uncle Kenshim, and with his connections he met his cousin Sakura and a private investigative service.  Not the ideal job, it's providing him with a living.

Physical Looks: 
Konrad is about average for caucasion males, 5'11", 175 lbs.  Short brown hair, blue eyes, has a rugged face (growing a goatee and where his eyes were once bright and full of hope, now they are down and look empty).  He often sneers instead of smiling, and slouches often.  The last few months have been hard, and it's starting to show with a few pounds he put on.  
---------------------------
Here is my character synopsis.  I hope Shalimar doesn't mind the tie in with Sakura.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 19, 2004)

edit: darn double post.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

Looking good, Festy Dog, I like the tie-in of Graham Vanderwolf, giving a name to the patron of the agency  I just may have to use that, and in so doing your character idea 

I will be making more decisions by Monday


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2004)

Acid, feel free to build off of Sakura's history, that goes for everyone, I couldn't build off anyones since I posted first, but I would still like to have some hooks between Sakura and the others.

Toki, do you have a general idea as far as how we do the stats, ie. point buy or whatever?  I would just like to have some form of preliminary idea to play around with.  I am thinking Fast hero.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

I will have more info on character development by Monday at the latest


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Looking good, Festy Dog, I like the tie-in of Graham Vanderwolf, giving a name to the patron of the agency  I just may have to use that, and in so doing your character idea




 *Festy does a jig*


----------



## barsoomcore (Feb 19, 2004)

Actors come from all sorts of backgrounds. *Dan Kovalsson *just wanted to be in movies.

Growing up in northern Canada, it seemed like a crazy dream. Dan grew up with six cars in the front yard, snowmobiles in the garage and deer hunting every fall. He spent much of his childhood crouched over a six-cylinder Ford, coaxing it to accept a Chevrolet carburetor, or else tearing down dirt roads at insane speeds, playing "car tag" with his friends. But he clung to his dream. Dan took Drama at university and decided he had talent, and looks, and got on his motorbike and made the long trek south to Los Angeles.

Like thousands of others. And, like thousands of others, he hasn't been very successful. His talent and his looks, while exceptional back home, aren't enough to lift him above those thousands. A few parts in student films, some extra work here and there, but he was pretty much starving to death before Graham Vanderwolf contacted him.

Vanderwolf's private detective agency was gathering information on Sarah Swithenbank, a former beauty queen trying to get into acting, who happened to be appearing in a short film that Dan was also playing a role in. When Graham offered Dan two hundred dollars for a quick note on Sarah's visitors, Dan staked out her trailer and provided a detailed report with digital photos and cross-references to IMDB. Graham was  impressed with the young man's initiative and thoroughness and suggested he take a few courses, get himself properly trained and then come work for him.

Difficult though it was to give up his dream of acting, Dan took the investigator's advice and a year later he was working for Graham Vanderwolf. He's still not sure about this whole "spying on people" thing, but there are bills that need paying and he hopes this will be more "helping out people who need help" rather than "helping suspicious wives nail their no-good cheating husbands."

His real skills aren't to do with acting at all, but rather with things mechanical. He's good with his hands and drives with near-reckless disdain for life, limb and property.

Dan is cheerful and trusting, and despite the disappointment of his life-long dream, an optimistic sort of fellow. He does have a bit of temper, and has no patience with bad drivers.

He stands six foot two and is a broad-shouldered, good-looking sort of chap with blond hair and blue eyes -- clearly with a good dose of Nordic blood in him. Put him in a beard and a horned helmet, he'd make a great Viking warrior. He seems completely oblivious to his own looks, however, and is always laughing about how he can't find a girlfriend.


----------



## Tyreus (Feb 20, 2004)

I guess I'm out since I wanted to play a 15 year old..(me   )


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 23, 2004)

The characters look good, I will post some guidelines for the characters.  Now to look over my notes and get things rolling th crew is ready to start making thier characters.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 25, 2004)

This has not bee forgotten rules coming tonight I would have last night, but I feel asleep


----------



## JimAde (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't mean to nag, but did I miss something?  I haven't seen any updates here for a while.  Did the game implode as threatened


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2004)

I wouldn't consider it dead yet, might not be concious but I don't think it's dead.


----------



## Acid_crash (Mar 3, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I wouldn't consider it dead yet, might not be concious but I don't think it's dead.




LOL that's a good one festy dog.  So your saying that this game so far is just crawling at a snails pace with a really low heartbeat.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> So your saying that this game so far is just crawling at a snails pace with a really low heartbeat.




Yeah, we're still kinda posting to it, so it's still alive, but it ain't going anywhere. In one word I'd describe the game as being in a 'coma' because it could suddenly spring back to life, but then again it could just as easily drift off and cease altogether.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok.  I'll bide my time.  I just wanted to make sure it hadn't already started in the other forum and I missed it somehow.  Thanks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

No sorry about that, I am back, I am going to post the main stuff now.

Level 2, full hit points for the first two levels.  32 points for stats, point build is easiest.  I will figure your wealth out, if there is anything I missed please post.  Lets get this rolling, I may be in and out, I am in the middle of some changes but hopefully we can get this going


----------



## JimAde (Mar 3, 2004)

Excellent!  I have just a few questions:

Do you want us to buy equipment or will you take care of that along with wealth?  

If we do it ourselves, are we allowed to buy handguns or any other restricted items?

How do you want the characters?  Is there a favored format?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Excellent!  I have just a few questions:
> 
> Do you want us to buy equipment or will you take care of that along with wealth?
> 
> ...



 No favored format, just readable  weapons if you have a license and a background need for having them sure, if you kill indiscriminately the authorities will slam you  Equipment will be handled with the wealth, still trying to figure a fair way to handle it, sorry for the long delay


----------



## JimAde (Mar 3, 2004)

Rather than clutter up the thread, I posted my character on my web site:

http://home.comcast.net/~jim.ade/dexter_kaufman.html

I'm pretty sure it's all legal.  I used PCGen, but I've never done a d20 Modern character before, so if anything looks strange let me know.

I took the Personal Firearms proficiency but honestly I don't think it fits the character concept.  Will I be extremely sorry if I swap it out for Combat Expertise or Combat Throw?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2004)

Sakura Chance
Law enforcement
Fast Hero Level 2
Allegiances: Good, Family, Law
Hit Dice: 2D8 (16)
Massive Damage Threshold: 10
Initiative +3
AC: 18 (4+3+1[Leather Jacket])
BAB: +1, Melee +1, Range +4
Action Points: 11
Wealth Bonus: +9 

STR: 10
DEX: 16 +3
CON: 10
INT: 14 +2
WIS: 10
CHA: 16 +3

Fortitude: +0
Reflex: +5
Will: +0

Class Abilities:
Evasion

Feats:
Combat Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, Personal Fire-arms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Windfall

Skills:
Bluff +5 (2.5)
Drive +4 (1)
Diplomacy +8 (5)
Gather Info +8 (5)
Investigate +5 (2.5)
Knowledge (Streetwise) +4 (2)
Move Silently +7 (5)
Profession (Detective) +3(2)
Tumble +8(5)

Languages: English, Japanese, French

Equipment:
Business clothing
Coat
Windbreaker
Cell phone
Handcuffs: steel (4), Zip Tie (50)
Multi-Purpouse tool
Concealed Carry Holster
Hip Carry Holster
Binoculars
light sticks (10)
Compass
Flashlight
Mesh Vest
Light Under Cover Shirt (W/ License)
Leather Jacket
Yamaha Y2250F Motorcycle (Took 10, Wealth= 11)

Weapons: [Gun + Martial Arts equipment]
Glock 9mm (Took 10, Wealth= 9) (W/ License)
200 rounds of ammo, 2 Extra Clips
Tonfa, Brass Knuckles, Knife, Metal Baton


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

BTW check at the door all your preconcieved notions of Fantasy, this is Toki's world  I will be taking liberties with certain things such as races.. and the like and how things work in this version of Urban Arcana  cool name for the setting coming later

Oh and yes characters looking good


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Rather than clutter up the thread, I posted my character on my web site:
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~jim.ade/dexter_kaufman.html
> 
> ...




LOL sorry to be a pain looks good, could you post it here, in a format similar to Shalimar, I will cut and paste these and it will give me easier access that way


----------



## JimAde (Mar 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL sorry to be a pain looks good, could you post it here, in a format similar to Shalimar, I will cut and paste these and it will give me easier access that way



No problem. Here you go:

<EDIT: Corrected and added equipment 03/07>
<EDIT: Corrections and listed occupation 3/10>

Dexter Kaufman
Smart Hero Level 2
Occupation: Investigative (Decipher Script, Research)
Allegiances: Family, Knowledge
Hit Dice: 2D6 (14)
Massive Damage Threshold: 12
Initiative +2
Defense: 14 (10 base, +2 Dex, +1 Class, +1 Equipment) (15 in melee)
BAB: +1, Melee +1, Range +3
Action Points: 11

STR: 10
DEX: 14 +2
CON: 12 +1
INT: 18 +4
WIS: 10
CHA: 10

Fortitude: +1
Reflex: +2
Will: +2

Class Abilities:
Savant(Computer Use, Research, Knowledge(Technology) )

Feats:
Defensive Martial Arts (+1 Defense in melee) (Regular Starting Feat)
Studious (+2 to Research and Decipher Script) (Regular Starting Feat)
Personal Fire-arms Proficiency (From Investigative)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Class feature)
Combat Expertise (2nd lvl bonus feat)

Skills: Modifier = stat + ranks + other
Computer Use +11 (5 + Savant)
Craft (Electronic) +9 (5)
Craft (Mechanical) +9 (5)
Decipher Script +10 (5 + Investigative)
Disable Device +9 (5)
Forgery +9 (5)
Investigate +9 (5)
Knowledge (History) +8 (4)
Knowledge (Technology) +11 (5 + Savant)
Knowledge (Theology/Philosophy) +9 (5)
Read/Write Language +3 (3)
..Ancient Greek
..Ancient Hebrew
..Arabic
Repair +9 (5)
Research +12 (5 + Savant + Investigative)
..Additional +2 when researching computer systems
Search +4 (0)
Speak Language +3 (3)
..Spanish
..Hebrew
..Arabic

Equipment:

Notebook Computer w/upgrade
..Broadband Modem
..Cellular Modem (I bought both of these to reflect a WiFi-enabled machine. Is that OK?)

Multipurpose Tool
Electrical Tool Kit (Basic)
Mechanical Tool Kit (Basic)
Duct Tape
Forgery Kit

Leather Jacket
5 Pepper Spray dispensers
Stun Gun

Cell Phone (Deluxe)
Penlight
Standard binoculars
Driver’s License

Handgun License
.22 Pathfinder w/ Concealed Carry Holster

I couldn’t find a listing for ammunition cost, so I just assumed I had 50 - 100 rounds of ammo floating around. With any luck I won’t be using much of it.

Ending wealth level: 1. Dexter is barely making his rent each month. He can’t move farther from work, because he doesn’t have a car. But his rent is so high he can’t afford to buy a car. Gotta love the big city 

He uses the notoriously unreliable public transportation, but at least the weather lets him walk to work and the dojo most days.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 4, 2004)

Why do both characters appear to have been built with "26 point buy"? Isn't the standard point buy as follows:

9-14:  1 point per value above 8
15 is 8 points
16 is 10 points
17 is 13 points
18 is 16 points

Or is there some other point buy system I'm unaware of?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2004)

They both look good to me  I did the math comes out to 32


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh, yeah.

...

Never mind. I have an English degree, what do you expect? 

*goes off to hide*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2004)

James Hale 1st lvl Dedicated/ 1st lvl Charismatic
Medium Humanoid (Human)
Occupation: investigative (decipher script, search)
AP: 11
Wealth: +6
Reputation: +0
Hit Dice: 2d6+2 (14hp)
MDT: 12
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30'
Armor Class: 16 (+2 dex, +1 class, +3 armour)
Base Attack/Grapple: 0/0
Attack: +3 ranged (Beretta 96F, 2d6, x2, 40'), +0 melee (knife, d4, 19-20, 10')
Full Attack: +3 ranged (Beretta 96F, 2d6, x2, 40'), +0 melee (knife, d4, 19-20, 10')
Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: empathy +1, charm (women) +1
Saves: fort +3, ref +3, will +3
Abilities: str 10, dex 14, con 12, int 14, wis 15, cha 14
Skills: 
bluff +4/2 
decipher script +4/2 
diplomacy +4/2 
intimidate +4/2 
investigate +8/4 
knowledge (arcane lore) +4/2 
knowledge (behavioural sciences) +6/4 
knowledge (physical sciences) +4/2 
listen +4/2 
search +4/2 
sense motive +8/4
spot +4/2 
survival +4/2 
treat injury +4/2

Feats: simple weapon prof. (auto), personal weapon prof. (occu), lgt. armour prof. (1st), attentive (1st)
XP: 1000/3000
Age: 27
Weight: 158lb
Height: 5'8"
Languages: English, French, German
Allegiances: Friends, Good, Law

Equipment:
mastercrafted beretta 96f (12/12) 
5 magazines (1 in gun, 4 on belt)
gun license			
suppressor (unlicensed, shhh )				
shoulder holster		
2 knives					
undercover vest				
armour license		
casual outfit & coat		
range pack		
cell phone					
standard flashlight		
roll of duct tape		
25 zip-tie cuffs		
leatherman (multipurpose tool)	
basic evidence kit		
medical kit		
240 .40 S&W rounds (at home)

Description: James Hale is a fairly nondescript but good-looking fellow; 27 years old, 5'8", 158lbs, brown hair, grey-blue eyes, and a taste for dull-coloured, conservative clothing. He possesses a single tattoo, a celtic pattern about an inch wide encircling the middle of his upper right arm.

His beliefs revolve around loyalty and trust, he doesn't betray people or information of theirs which he may know. He doesn't really expect the same of most people, but he would expect it from close friends. James values his friends highly, and is always happy to spend money on them (when he has money) but is loathe to take sides when there is a conflict between any of them, preferring to mediate if possible.

Background: James originates from Brisbane, a state capital on the eastern coast of Australia. While there he attended University and earned himself a degree with Honours in Psychology in the hopes it would help him get a job as a detective in the Federal Police, or ASIO. 

Three successful years after gaining an investigative position in ASIO he quit over a scandel involving amounts of drug money missing from crime scenes. While he was never charged with anything, he was very much suspected of being involved.

He decided to move overseas until the situation was forgotten. So he got in contact with his uncle in LA, Graham Vanderwolf, who ran a private investigation service, and managed to hook himself a job and some accomodation there. 

He's spent the past two years in Los Angeles, working for his uncle and generally keeping his head down. He thinks that in about another years time it'd be all clear for him to go home, unless of course he gets enough interesting cases to convince him to stay longer.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2004)

Tokiwong, is there any possiblity of the psionc'ss classes showing up?  Just wondering because I am setting myself up on a path where I could easily make a break for the Telepath and hit it at 4th Level, but I'd have to go for Charismatic at 3rd to round out my Bluff, not that I wouldn't like to round it out anyway.  The other thing I would need is Wild talent, and I could take that now or at 3rd level anyway, so it would be easy enough to get Telepath, just need to know if I can.

Heres a thought, I could take Wild Talent now, and just not manifest the abilities til we run into something, a large part of psionics is belief, and she has no reason to believe she can do it yet.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 5, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Tokiwong, is there any possiblity of the psionc'ss classes showing up?  Just wondering because I am setting myself up on a path where I could easily make a break for the Telepath and hit it at 4th Level, but I'd have to go for Charismatic at 3rd to round out my Bluff, not that I wouldn't like to round it out anyway.  The other thing I would need is Wild talent, and I could take that now or at 3rd level anyway, so it would be easy enough to get Telepath, just need to know if I can.
> 
> Heres a thought, I could take Wild Talent now, and just not manifest the abilities til we run into something, a large part of psionics is belief, and she has no reason to believe she can do it yet.



 No psionics at this time


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2004)

Ok, understood.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2004)

We have three, if I don't get the other two by Monday I will roll, expect equipment sometime this weekend  I will be posting the start thread with background info, and some interludes or something


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2004)

I have been watching a show which totally is getting me psyched for the game.  Its called Witch Hunter Robin.  The basis seems to be very similair.  In the show, Witches are real, they each have some type of power.  300 years ago, after the Salem Witch trials, all the Covens of witches passed into hiding and left the mind of the public after the Salem witch trials.  Fast forward to the current day, the heros belong to a multinational police group called the STN, Japan division.  They are Witch Hunters, they have all the witches in the country targeted, but only make a move on one if they can trace a body back to the witch.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I have been watching a show which totally is getting me psyched for the game.  Its called Witch Hunter Robin.  The basis seems to be very similair.  In the show, Witches are real, they each have some type of power.  300 years ago, after the Salem Witch trials, all the Covens of witches passed into hiding and left the mind of the public after the Salem witch trials.  Fast forward to the current day, the heros belong to a multinational police group called the STN, Japan division.  They are Witch Hunters, they have all the witches in the country targeted, but only make a move on one if they can trace a body back to the witch.



 I have been watching this show, and it is good source material


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2004)

I am lazy start with max Wealth and you can take 10 for your items remember wealth drops and all that, and happy shopping


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2004)

Here is my finished version of Sakura, Windfall does not represent that she is especially rich, only that through her family contacts that most of these items were provided to her at slightly lower costs, like police auctions, a cop helping her obtain her pistol and license from a gun dealer to make the negotiation go smoother, etc., entirely legal, just... easier.

Sakura Chance
Law enforcement
Fast Hero Level 2
Allegiances: Good, Family, Law
Hit Dice: 2D8 (16)
Massive Damage Threshold: 10
Initiative +3
AC: 18 (4+3+1[Leather Jacket])
BAB: +1, Melee +1, Range +4
Glock +5 [2D6]

Action Points: 11
Wealth Bonus: +9 

STR: 10
DEX: 16 +3
CON: 10
INT: 14 +2
WIS: 10
CHA: 16 +3

Fortitude: +0
Reflex: +5
Will: +0

Class Abilities:
Evasion

Feats:
Brawl, Defensive Martial Arts, Personal Fire-arms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Windfall

Skills:
Bluff +5 (2.5)
Drive +4 (1)
Diplomacy +8 (5)
Gather Info +8 (5)
Investigate +5 (2.5)
Knowledge (Streetwise) +4 (2)
Move Silently +7 (5)
Profession (Detective) +3(2)
Tumble +8(5)

Languages: English, Japanese, French

Equipment:
Business clothing
Coat
Windbreaker
Cell phone
Handcuffs: steel (4), Zip Tie (50)
Multi-Purpouse tool
Concealed Carry Holster
Hip Carry Holster
Binoculars
light sticks (10)
Compass
Flashlight
Mesh Vest
Light Under Cover Shirt (W/ License)
Leather Jacket
Yamaha Y2250F Motorcycle (Took 10, Wealth= 11)

Weapons: [Gun + Martial Arts equipment]
Glock 9mm (Took 10, Wealth= 9) (W/ License)
200 rounds of ammo, 2 Extra Clips
Tonfa, Brass Knuckles, Knife, Metal Baton, Crossbow, Whip, Shurikans


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 7, 2004)

I edited the equipment and stuff into the character post a little way back, should be all good and finished now.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 8, 2004)

I've done the same as Festy and edited my original post.  I have quite a lot of stuff, but I have spent myself into poverty (wealth level now 1).  That's what happens when you're a Gearhead-wannabe


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

sweeetness


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

In-Game Thread is now live... welcome to Kingdom Lost  have a nice stay or something....


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 8, 2004)

Here's Dan's stats. I really really wanted him to have a beat-up old Chevy Nova, but the Equipment stats only list new vehicles, so I gave him and reduced his Wealth bonus by 5. Dunno if that makes sense. He's got no idea about guns (he's Canadian, whaddya want?), so if this is going to become a real shoot-em-up he might be in trouble.

Basically, he drives like a fiend and is not really all that good at much else.

*Dan Kovalsson*

Dedicated Hero Level 2 
Allegiances: Family, Law 
Hit Dice: 2D6 (12) 
Massive Damage Threshold: 10 
Initiative +3 
Defense: 15 (10 base, +3 Dex, +2 Class)
BAB: +1, Melee +3 (+4 unarmed -- 1d6+2 damage), Range +4 
Action Points: 11 
Occupation: Rural (Class Skills: Drive, Repair; Bonus Feat: Brawl; Wealth Bonus: +1)
Wealth: +4 (-5 for car)

STR: 14 +2
DEX: 16 +3
CON: 10
INT: 10
WIS: 16 +3
CHA: 10

Fortitude: +2 
Reflex: +3 
Will: +5 

Class Abilities: 
Skill Emphasis (Drive) 

Feats: 
Brawl (from Rural)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (from Dedicated)
Alertness (Bonus Feat)
Vehicle Expert
Run

Skills: Modifier = stat + ranks + other
Drive +13 (5 + 3 + 3 + 2)
Listen +7 (2 + 3 + 2)
Jump +4 (0 + 2 + 2)
Profession (extra) +5 (2 + 3)
Repair +5 (5 + 0)
Sense Motive +8 (5 + 3)
Spot +8 (3 + 3 + 2)
Survival +6 (3 + 3)

Equipment: 

Casual clothing
Windbreaker
Disposable camera + Film
Cell phone
Duct Tape
Basic Mechanical Toolkit
Binoculars
Standard Flashlight
Road atlas
Beat-up 1974 Chevy Nova


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Sounds good the amount of combat will depend on the characters and their actions I set the stage, you act the scene LOL... Game thread is a go go


----------



## JimAde (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok, how are you guys doing the formatting in the game thread?  Everybody's got blue dialogue but me


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 8, 2004)

Use tags like this:

<color=blue> Dialog </color>

Replacing the "<" and ">" with [ and ]


----------



## JimAde (Mar 8, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Use tags like this:
> 
> <color=blue> Dialog </color>
> 
> Replacing the "<" and ">" with [ and ]




Great.  Thanks a lot.  Time to try it: Some spiffy dialog

Cooooool!


----------



## JimAde (Mar 8, 2004)

Pardon the double post but I have just found the vb code FAQ.  I'm a formattin' fool, now


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Glad you got that figured out, once we get Festy Dog we should be straight


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2004)

I will be doing interludes like in my Generation Legacy game to explain backstory, foreshadow, and well just showcase more of the story, hope that does not offend.  It is part of my story telling techniques for PbP 

As an aside Barsoomcore I am a big fan of your site, I used to visit it all the time, glad to see your still kicking on that game, a cool world, and gave me quite the entertaining time reading it on your site


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 9, 2004)

Aw, shucks.

Barsooom's on hiatus right now but should be back in action later this year. I'm trying out a Skull & Bones/Cthulhu crossover game in the meantime...


----------



## JimAde (Mar 9, 2004)

Barsoom, I wonder if I could ask you to use Cyan or something else light as your dialog color instead of Blue.  It's really hard to read on my monitor.

Thanks.

And I've scoped your site as well.  Very cool.  I have GOT to read the John Carter novels one of these days.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 9, 2004)

Tokiwong, the interlude rocks.  I'm worried already 

I noticed you guys did a lot of posting in the evening yesterday (at least by my time zone).  I will probably end up doing most of mine during the day.  I hope it's not going to be a problem.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks, and its fine, I try to wait for everyone to post for big stuff


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 9, 2004)

JimAde: Can do.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 9, 2004)

Shalimar: Who's Kelly?  Did you want to change your character's name?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Shalimar: Who's Kelly? Did you want to change your character's name?



Typo, Kelly is my character in Tokiwong's other game, Generation Legacy


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2004)

Kelly... LOL... wish I saw that...

anyways, I will be continuing the story, this evening I hope Festy posts before then or we press


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

Shalimar you post almost as much as I do, that scares me btw I will handle dice rolls, you can trust me


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh by the way everyone has 1000 xp, but I assume you knew that lol


----------



## JimAde (Mar 10, 2004)

I assumed we had 2,999


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

A few notes...

Psionics will b available later in the game talkd this over with Shalimar and hr concept is sound, so I am going to for it.  Also if you need to use your *Action Points* if you are making a D20 roll, post the conditions for which it is used, or if not I will assume that you did not wish to spend the points.  It is a little rough, but better then you posting an ation, I roll and then wait for you to decide if you wish to use a point or not.  So post a condition for an Action Point usage, and I will follow that condition to the letter of the law LOL   I hope that works...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I assumed we had 2,999



 always one comedian in the bunch lol  have not seen anything from Festy we roll with three for now, it should be fine though, more intimate storylines


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

*Character Stuff*

*Shalimar* I don't think you can have Combat Martial Arts, you could not get it at Level 1, you need a BAB of +1, and it isn't on your bonus feat list, so you will have to replace that feat.  I am aware the example in the book has a Fast Hero with Combat Martial Arts but that is an error. 

*Barsoomcore* I count only four feats you should have five, the two normal for every starting character, the bonus from Rural Occupation, starting feat from your class, and the bonus for feat for second level.  Also the rules for buying Used Equipment is on page 112 of D20 Modern in the sidebar, not a big deal though. 

*JimAde* I don't see an occupation listed and you do not have the right amount of feats.  Please list your occupation for me, so there is no question of what it is  I checked your online sheet it says Investigtive, looks good then, still be nice to add it to the character here.  I count fout feats when you should hve five.  One bonus feat for Occupation, two starting feats, starting feat for your class, and the bonus feat for second level.

Once the corrections are made I will start a Rogue's Gallery thread, for them to be posted.  I have them ll on a crib sheet, but some people like them all easily accessible.

If you have questions please list them.  I am still reviewing, LOL


----------



## JimAde (Mar 10, 2004)

I have again edited my original post.  My starting occupation is, in fact, Investigative, and I have selected the additional feat of Combat Expertise.  I should be pretty slippery in melee now, but if people start shooting at me I am in big trouble 

I also corrected some of my skill levels.  I was giving myself +2 for Investigative skills instead of +1.

I'm hoping to take Linguist as my 3rd level talent, then maybe go into Field Scientist from there (assuming we play long enough).

Having a blast so far.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

Glad to hear it, changes made cool... btw

One World Communications*

_* Dexter has heard of this company they specialize in wireless communications, and also have a faily successful Voice over IP network, with competitive rates and the like _


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Let me know if I am going too fast lol


----------



## JimAde (Mar 11, 2004)

Actually, I'm just glad I don't have everyone waiting for me.  I've never done one of these PbP games and I don't want to hold everyone up.

I'm having a great time so far.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm just glad I don't have everyone waiting for me.  I've never done one of these PbP games and I don't want to hold everyone up.
> 
> I'm having a great time so far.




Glad to hear it, by the way, if you want to watch a great Urban Arcana styled show, watch *Witch Hunter Robin* very cool... very cool indeed


----------



## JimAde (Mar 11, 2004)

I've heard it mentioned a couple of times.  Where can I see it?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I've heard it mentioned a couple of times.  Where can I see it?



 On Cartoon Network, at 11:00 PM on their Adult Swim  ahhh Adult Swim the savior of TV everywhere


----------



## JimAde (Mar 11, 2004)

Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

*Barsoomcore* I count only four feats you should have five, the two normal for every starting character, the bonus from Rural Occupation, starting feat from your class, and the bonus for feat for second level.  Also the rules for buying Used Equipment is on page 112 of D20 Modern in the sidebar, not a big deal though. 

_Just a reminder._


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, I forgot the class starting feat I think. Stand by -- I'll edit the original post.

I don't own a copy of d20 Modern, unfortunately. If what I've done is acceptable, can we leave it at that?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Yeah, I forgot the class starting feat I think. Stand by -- I'll edit the original post.
> 
> I don't own a copy of d20 Modern, unfortunately. If what I've done is acceptable, can we leave it at that?




Sounds good, just trying to help yah out, hate to see yah get screwed out of a precious nummy nummy feat  if you need any help just ask, that is what I am here for


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 11, 2004)

Appreciate it, Toki -- and I'm having a BLAST. This is great fun.

Thanks!


----------



## JimAde (Mar 11, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Yeah, I forgot the class starting feat I think. Stand by -- I'll edit the original post.
> 
> I don't own a copy of d20 Modern, unfortunately. If what I've done is acceptable, can we leave it at that?



Barsoom,

I don't have it either.  I've been using the very cool SRD online (which I believe you pointed me to):

http://www.12tomidnight.com/d20modernsrd/Home.php

Are you responsible for this thing?  It rocks.  It doesn't include Urban Arcana, but the new regular SRD does, so I'm winging it with that.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 12, 2004)

Toki,

  So I won't post again until I hear you say it's 1:30 or so, right?  I think that's about how long it'll take before Dexter is done.  Actually make it 2:00.  He'll want lunch in there somewhere


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Toki,
> 
> So I won't post again until I hear you say it's 1:30 or so, right?  I think that's about how long it'll take before Dexter is done.  Actually make it 2:00.  He'll want lunch in there somewhere





Sounds good, once they finish at Best Buy, whenever that is, then we will probably fast forward to some time after 2ish  and then you can all plot or something, I hope that is enough info


----------



## JimAde (Mar 12, 2004)

Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 12, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I don't have it either.  I've been using the very cool SRD online (which I believe you pointed me to):
> 
> http://www.12tomidnight.com/d20modernsrd/Home.php
> 
> Are you responsible for this thing?



 Indeed I am. However, you'll note (if you're as obssessively familiar with it as I am) that it includes no rules on buying used equipment. Sigh.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 12, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Indeed I am. However, you'll note (if you're as obssessively familiar with it as I am) that it includes no rules on buying used equipment. Sigh.



Yeah, I wondered about that, too.  I was going to give Dex a 10-year-old Saturn or something, but I couldn't figure out how to do it.  Turns out that I ended up burning all my wealth anyway, so it's a moot point 

You know, that Nova would run a lot better if you had a computer-controlled fuel injector instead of one of those antiquated carbeurator things.  Just let me have a look...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

As an aside I know that Shalimar will be out of town till late Sunday night  but I still have a post or few for *Barsoomcore* that we can knock out... just in case it was missed in the shuffle... last post for him is here.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 12, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> You know, that Nova would run a lot better if you had a computer-controlled fuel injector instead of one of those antiquated carbeurator things.  Just let me have a look...



 Piffle. Carburetors were good enough for Chevrolet, they're good enough for Dan. Computers have no place in a REAL automobile.

"If I can't fix it with a wrench, it's not going in my baby."


----------



## JimAde (Mar 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Piffle. Carburetors were good enough for Chevrolet, they're good enough for Dan. Computers have no place in a REAL automobile.
> 
> "If I can't fix it with a wrench, it's not going in my baby."



Philistine.  Wait until Dex gets some money.  He's going to convert a Harley to electric drive with Lithium-Ion batteries and a 40kW motor.  0-60 in 4.2 seconds, completely silent 

Seriously, I can easily picture these two characters having conversations like this.  They're both gearheads, but in very different ways.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2004)

AAARGH!! 

I totally missed the thread when the name was changed. My sincerest apologies, I had no idea where the ooc thread had gone and was looking through the ooc forum for the 'implosion' title. 

I'll just get to posting and try to make up for lost time. Again, very sorry.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 15, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> AAARGH!!
> 
> I totally missed the thread when the name was changed. My sincerest apologies, I had no idea where the ooc thread had gone and was looking through the ooc forum for the 'implosion' title.
> 
> I'll just get to posting and try to make up for lost time. Again, very sorry.



Glad you found us Festy.  I was getting lonely in the office all by myself


----------



## Agamon (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, Toki.  Late as usual.  I see you wanted 5 players and only have 4.  If you want one more, I've been looking for a reason to blow the dust from my d20 Modern book.  I can have a PC ready tomorrow, if you'll have me.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, Toki.  Late as usual.  I see you wanted 5 players and only have 4.  If you want one more, I've been looking for a reason to blow the dust from my d20 Modern book.  I can have a PC ready tomorrow, if you'll have me.




Need a concept, keeping in mind what we have already


----------



## Agamon (Mar 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Need a concept, keeping in mind what we have already




Looks like you need a tough/strong type guy.  I'm thinking ex-football player turned muscle p.i.  African American, rides a bike, lots of attitude.  I'll expound tomorrow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Looks like you need a tough/strong type guy.  I'm thinking ex-football player turned muscle p.i.  African American, rides a bike, lots of attitude.  I'll expound tomorrow.



 sure, they need one


----------



## Agamon (Mar 16, 2004)

Sorry, Toki, changed my mind.  I was looking forward to joining this game, but I would be biting off more than I can chew.  I'm going to be ressurecting Project: Daedalus and I'm starting a table top Stargate SG-1 game this weekend, so my plate's pretty full.  I'll keep reading though, looks interesting.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sorry, Toki, changed my mind.  I was looking forward to joining this game, but I would be biting off more than I can chew.  I'm going to be ressurecting Project: Daedalus and I'm starting a table top Stargate SG-1 game this weekend, so my plate's pretty full.  I'll keep reading though, looks interesting.




No prob, I just have to work up an NPC to fill that gap I suppose LOL  well here goes nothing...


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 20, 2004)

Whoa! Sorry, gang. Got completely skankered by work and lost two days with no chance to log in.

And so Dan stood around while poor Dexter had to take the bus. Sorry, sorry, sorry.

Good grief.

Okay, Dan's just feeling more like a moron than ever. What the heck is he doing now? I'm going to have to figure something out. Stand by...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

no biggy, barsoomcore es all good stuff


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

As an side, could you all give me a heads up on what Advanced Classes you may be interested in if any, so that I can start weaving them into the story, and make adjustments as needed... this will not be a "typical" Urban Arcana, in that I doubt you will see gnomes and dwarves cavorting together or something...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2004)

> this will not be a "typical" Urban Arcana, in that I doubt you will see gnomes and dwarves cavorting together or something...



Will they be cavorting with themselves then? Its not really a UA game with no cavorting.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Will they be cavorting with themselves then? Its not really a UA game with no cavorting.




Very funny... now my next question your going Telepath right?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2004)

In the far future James is gonna go Negotiator. I know it's not very arcane, but I think it suits him best.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> In the far future James is gonna go Negotiator. I know it's not very arcane, but I think it suits him best.



 Sounds good... I like it, the arcane will not be as overt as other games... anyways


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2004)

Yep, definitely going for Telepath.  Next level for Sakura is going to be charismatic to work on her people skills, and then once the plot is there, she'll take Telepath at 4th, or whatever level the plot happens at.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm shooting for Field Scientist. The Techno Mage looks interesting, but I don't know if we'll encounter enough weirdness for it to be viable.

I was hoping to take one more level of Smart Hero for the Linguist ability, then switch over. I think I'll meet the requirements.

EDIT: Switch over to Field Scientist, that is, not Techno Mage.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds good... I like it


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 25, 2004)

Don's probably going to get a backbone eventually and become a Daredevil. It'll depend on how his exposure to the arcane goes, however....


----------



## JimAde (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey, Toki.  I haven't seen the characters in the Rogues' Gallery.  Would you like me to cut and paste them from this thread over there?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

I can start a thread if you guys want


----------



## JimAde (Mar 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I can start a thread if you guys want



It would just make referencing the characters easier.  When we were messing with those guys at the bus stop, I was really wondering if James could fight, and I had a little trouble finding his character.  If there were a separate thread I could bookmark it.  I'll do it if you want.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

sounds good, go for it JimAde


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

BTW I will be out of town this weekend, till Sunday evening, late  visiting a good friend 

Also I will be leaving the country again, around the beginning of April, hopefully this does not affect the game too much, we shall see, although just in case I will try and email someone in game to let them know


----------



## JimAde (Mar 26, 2004)

Ok, it's done.  Here's the link:


http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=81801

I just did copy and paste from this thread, so any typos are your own


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

More wierdness should slowly trickle in as time permits, I will try and involve various subplots and the like, and hey feedback is always good, this adventure is about 1/3 to 1/2 done now  and some action should be forthcoming probably sooner then later


----------



## JimAde (Mar 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> More wierdness should slowly trickle in as time permits, I will try and involve various subplots and the like, and hey feedback is always good, this adventure is about 1/3 to 1/2 done now  and some action should be forthcoming probably sooner then later



Great!  I'm actively resisting the urge to say "Yes, there must be supernatural involvement in all this!"  Seems like too great a leap for Dex.  I really didn't expect you to involve Myron this soon, if at all.  Very cool.  

Sorry to all if I've been hogging the spotlight   I'll try to restrain myself.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 2, 2004)

Toki, I just wanted to let you know I'm still here.  I'm waiting for the others, too.  Busy day for Real Life I guess.

Some people's priorities...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

No problem I understand completely I am enjoying the pace


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

*Requisition Checks*

_Paraphrased from Page 93 of D20 Modern..._

If you need equipment that you do not have on hand, you may try to make a Requisition Check.  The result is determined by a level check (1d20 + your  character level) against a DC equal to the equipment's purchase DC.  You may add your Charisma bonus to the Check.

The result of the check determines whether and how quickly the organization can provide you with the piece of requested equipment.  A success means that within 24 hours usually, they can get you the needed equipment, but if you beat the check by 5 or more that drops the time to about 1d4 hours.

The item is on loan and must be returned when the job is done, expendable items do not have to be returned, but they may have to be reimnursed at a later date   There is a table on page 94 that has some modifiers.

But it boils down to a Level check, you add your Charisma bonus, and beat the Purchase DC of the item being requested.  Normal success, it is available in 24 hours, beat the DC by 5 it is availale in 1d4 hours


----------



## JimAde (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks.  I don't actually have the d20 Modern book, I'm working from Barsoomcore's very cool online SRD.  So if we want to do this it should be somebody who actually has some Charisma (as opposed to Dexter).  Can you Aid Another on these checks?  We really need to beat the DC by 5, which for a video camera means a total of 21 or more.  Not easy.

Can we do this retroactively?  This is basically what I was suggesting in character.  So we would buy it ourselves, then when Graham gets back hit him up for the reimbursement as a Requisition check.  If it succeeds, any wealth levels lost come back, but the equipment belongs to the company.  If it fails, whoever paid for the stuff still owns it.

I don't know what Wealth levels other people have, but Dexter is broke.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Sure you can buy it now, and then do the Check when Graham gets back


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Sure you can buy it now, and then do the Check when Graham gets back


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2004)

Sakura will buy it herself, with a +9 wealth, all she needs on the check is roll of I'll just have her take 10.  Without any aid, she just decreases her wealth by 1, if someone tries to aid her, it will decrease their wealth by 1 as well as hers, its easier to do it herself, and cheaper.  She'll also most likely be able to be reimbursed  a +5 for level and Charisma bonus, and either a +6 since the camera is neccessary for the job of providing proof, or a +4 because it has an obvious application for the assignement.  Even if she can't get re-imbursed for the Digital camera, it is still worth it for her to have it in the future.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 2, 2004)

Cool, Shalimar.  Thanks.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh, and Tokiwong, I love the foreshadowing-vignette-things.  They rock but now I'm absolutely dying to know what's going on!  Patience is a virtue, but I'm not that virtuous


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

all in due time


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

I changed the thematic format from chapters to episodes I envision this more like a show like Angel, Buffy, Witch Huner Robin, or X-Files then a book or smething  anyways Chapter 1 is now Episode 1 "Pilot" 

btw I will be afk for a few days, I should be back soon I hope


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

When we get to that hurdle... Magic and Psionics are exclusive disciplines... i.e. unlike normal rules they are not transparent to each other  that should shake things up, they draw power from two different sources in this setting, which will be explained perhaps one day


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

still here in between places game post forthcoming once I get a chance to do so


----------



## JimAde (Apr 15, 2004)

I just had to say something but I wanted to keep it out of the game thread so...

You know, I almost went outside, but Oh, Noooo, I figured the bar is where the action is.

Ack!



Time to panic.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 16, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I just had to say something but I wanted to keep it out of the game thread so...
> 
> You know, I almost went outside, but Oh, Noooo, I figured the bar is where the action is.
> 
> ...




Cool, in-game post when I have my notes on hand


----------



## JimAde (Apr 21, 2004)

I know it's not my turn in-game, but I want to note the make, model, color and license plate of the van.  Can I do that out of turn?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 21, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I know it's not my turn in-game, but I want to note the make, model, color and license plate of the van.  Can I do that out of turn?









there is no license plate


----------



## JimAde (Apr 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> there is no license plate



Excellent!  Thanks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 22, 2004)

We are nearly done with the Pilot Episode I hope everyone is having fun 

I expect that you guys should level after this Episode so if you survive you have something nummy to look forward to look forward to


----------



## JimAde (Apr 26, 2004)

Has Dexter ever heard of a Department 7?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

No he


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

No he has


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Has Dexter ever heard of a Department 7?



 No he has not


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2004)

Sakura is updated in the Rogues Gallery, took a level of Charismatic to set me up for Telepath at 4th, though a more martial telepath then most.  For my 3rd level feat, I took Wild Talent, and the power Far Hand to let her telekinetically manipulate small objects.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool for HP, it will be a set amount from now on, so if you have a d6 it will be 4, a D8 will be 6, and a d10 will be 8, if you have a d4 it will be 3 and so on and so forth  you guys are uber enough, for wealth checks assume you take 10 for the increase


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL BTW if you have gripes, comments, and concerns please post them here, the XP won't be as high as all the time, but I wanted to give some incentive to stay with the game  and show that things usually change after the Pilot Episode somewhat, and aso introduce Department 7


----------



## JimAde (Apr 26, 2004)

As everybody posts the 3rd-level version of their characters, should I remove my initial posts of them?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure I say go with that


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh Festy Dog I think you have a BAB of +1 now, unless I am mistaken


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 26, 2004)

Ah, very true, I'll go fix that, thx.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 26, 2004)

I've updated Dexter in the Rogue's Gallery thread, and removed the original write-ups of Sakura and James.  I attached those originals as text files in case they're needed for some reason.

To save you the time, here's the highlights of what I did with Dex:

Leveled in Smart Hero again (3)
3rd level feat: Builder (electronic and mechanical).  It hasn't come up yet, but Dexter likes to tinker.
3rd class level talent: Linguist (and I took skills in Aramaic from my project).

I kept my core skills maxed out and put 4 points in Search.

I'm now qualified to start taking levels in Field Scientist if I want to.  This is my tentative plan, but we'll see.

And my Wealth Bonus is now a whopping +3.  Woohoo!  I took 10 on the check, but I was sorely tempted to roll.  If I had gotten even an 11 I would have gotten another point.  Oh, well.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2004)

I guess that I shouldn't mention the fact that Sakura has a wealth bonus of +12, +13 if she gets the point back from the camera.  The plan is to take Telepath at 4th level.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2004)

It looks like everyone is updated if there are no questions we will proceed sometime this evening, my time, or tomorrow, but most likely this evening


----------



## JimAde (Apr 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I guess that I shouldn't mention the fact that Sakura has a wealth bonus of +12, +13 if she gets the point back from the camera.  The plan is to take Telepath at 4th level.



  

Maybe you should pony up some of those big bucks and equip us all with earpiece/cuff mike radios. Then I wouldn't have to try to speed-dial you in combat 

EDIT: Actually, now that Dexter has the Builder feat and +12 in Craft(Electronics) maybe he can just build them out of salvaged telephones and walkman radios.  Hmm...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2004)

Or you could just tell her whats going on when he calls


----------



## JimAde (Apr 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Or you could just tell her whats going on when he calls



I figured the gunfire and Dexter screaming like a Girl Scout conveyed the details well enough


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2004)

New thread is open HERE!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2004)

Since this is a TV series I figures it needs a Title Sequence, I hope this is fitting 

*Opening Sequence*

[Opening Shot]

A single beat-up Chevy Nova races down the PCH, with an overhead shot, that pans down towards the driver’s seat.  Giving the viewers a good look at Dan Kovalson as he switches on the radio to an old rock station.  

[Background Music Starts]

Nine Inch Nails “Heresy” as sung by Selene Brown and performed by White Divine

[Cut Scene]

We see a dark skinned elf like male focus on the camera, his red eyes focusing on the camera before the image slowly shifts towards the face of Detective Rose.  Behind the face images of the Vanderwolf Detectives in action race across the screen.

The camera zooms in on the eye, and it shows the reflection of Sakura Chance lifting a pistol as the overlay of the eye fades and we see her shouting something as she fires a bullet and the image instantly shifts to bullet time.

[Camera shifts to follow the bullet]

The bullet travel along a path reflecting the flashing of more images of the Vanderwolf Detectives in action.  The bullet turns into a computerized graphical image constructed of strange matrix like text. 

[Camera pans out to reveal a Computer Screen]

At the computer typing away and cracking codes with ease is Dexter Kaufman.  He hacks into a database and the screen shines with light.  The screen turns white as the image focuses one more on a single lone face.  That of Graham Vanderwolf, and images of the Department 7 agents in action, mixed with other unknown supernatural and mundane threats flash behind his headshot.

[Image fades to focus on a crowded concert]

The camera focuses on a running James Hale, s he chases an unknown assailant through the crowd.  He leaps over obstacles, and seems bound and determined to bring the assailant down, which is not figured into the image.  

[Camera swings upward and pan toward the stage]

Focusing on the band on stage, nd the lead singer.  The singer is Selene Brown, and the camera focuses on her movements as she belts out the final notes of the song with a wink.  As her eye opens it flashes with energy and the camera zooms in forward, the song fading.

[Camera zooms into the flash an then zooms outward from the glare of the sun on Dan’s Chevy Nova]

The old muscle car roars to life and peels out with great speed.  The title of the show appears along the bottom of the screen in small letter print.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

Best. Montage. Ever.

That rocks.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey, Tokiwong.  I just saw a cool idea for hurried skill checks on this thread.  What do you think?  Dexter might be able to make use of that idea.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 29, 2004)

Impressive intro, its got my stamp of approval.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the link JimAde I will check it out, and glad the montage is alright for consumption


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2004)

Waiting on barsoomcore, I will press on by Sunday at the latest  sorry for the delay, in the interim eat pizza


----------



## barsoomcore (May 9, 2004)

Sorry guys, I've been really enjoying this but I just can't put in the time right now. It's not getting enough of my focus and I end up leaving it for a few days and then get frustrated because so much has happened and I haven't been involved.

I think I have to bow out, at least for this episode. I'd rather just step back than leave you all hanging. Sorry about this.

Tokiwong, I had a blast. Everyone else, it was cool playing with you and I'll keep my eye on the thread.

Feel free to hang on to Dan as an NPC if you like.

Thanks, and sorry again.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear that  the show though must go on


----------



## Tokiwong (May 10, 2004)

Question is poised, shall we search for another player or you all fine with what we have?


----------



## JimAde (May 10, 2004)

Bummer that you're leaving, Barsoomcore.  I hope you can re-join us eventually.

Tokiwong: As to another player, I'm open for it.  Four seems like a good number to keep things moving.  I'm not sure how you'd work somebody in, but I have faith in you.  Also, I want to remind you that I am going to be away for a while soon (I had mentioned this to you before we started).  I'll be away starting about the 19th and won't be checking regularly again until June 1st.  I might be able to check in occasionally in the meantime, but I wouldn't count on it.  So I think another player is a good idea.

And, from a purely practical standpoint, the characters have a transportation problem.  Dan was the only PC with a car!


----------



## Shalimar (May 10, 2004)

I'm up for a new player.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 10, 2004)

Thankfully Selene has a Honda Civic


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 11, 2004)

A new player may be a good idea, but what do we do if or when barsoomcore gets back, are we looking at a party of five or will the new recruit be a temp?


----------



## JimAde (May 11, 2004)

I think if we recruit someone, we have to make it for the long haul.  If Tokiwong's willing, I don't think five people is too many.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2004)

I think we recruit for the long haul if Dan comes back then we just have six, I can handle that, but only if Dan comes back, I have someone who may want to play, but I need to confer with them first


----------



## JimAde (May 18, 2004)

*Out for a while.*

So I'm out from now untile June 1st.  Over the next day or two (until we meet with Department 7 again) Dexter will try to do a some more research on the cult of Mammon, etc.  Otherwise he'll just make himself useful.

Thanks and I'll see y'all when I get back.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 3, 2004)

Tokiwong, 2 things:

1) Any news on another player?  When I left for my vacation you were recruiting, but I haven't seen anybody new posting.

2) I just want to say again: This game rocks.  I'm really impressed with the story and the NPCs.  Absolutely great.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 3, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Tokiwong, 2 things:
> 
> 1) Any news on another player?  When I left for my vacation you were recruiting, but I haven't seen anybody new posting.
> 
> 2) I just want to say again: This game rocks.  I'm really impressed with the story and the NPCs.  Absolutely great.



 Yes we have a player interested just waiting on his concept, and he is waiting on his books.  And thank you for the praise the players make running this game easy


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 10, 2004)

Online troubles try to post today, but may be a few days


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 14, 2004)

Tokiwong, when you're back, make sure to drop by here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90800


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey guys just wanted to say I like the pace so far but just wanted to make saure everyone was enjoying themselves.  Let me know if something is not your thing, I am trying to bring everything together now, I mean like get you all together kind of thing.  

I don't want anyone to think that I am not listening to you guys, let me know if there is something you would like to see, or if my style is not meshing well, I like to do characterization, and there are plots going on as you can see from the stuff you guys have encountered and the behind the scene interludes... so yes it will get very exciting... sooner then later I think 

But let me know if I am not pacing this fast or slow enough for you, I want to keep this fun and enjoyable for everyone!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2004)

Tokiwong, did you get the email I sent? Just thought I'd check since I don't know which of those accounts you use for emails.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

where did you send it LOL I have so many try tokiwong at yahoo dot com


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2004)

I sent it to your hotmail account but I'll send another to the yahoo one as well.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I sent it to your hotmail account but I'll send another to the yahoo one as well.



 LOL checking now!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

recieved and replied looks good, useful stuff, very intriguing


----------



## JimAde (Jun 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hey guys just wanted to say I like the pace so far but just wanted to make saure everyone was enjoying themselves. Let me know if something is not your thing, I am trying to bring everything together now, I mean like get you all together kind of thing.
> 
> I don't want anyone to think that I am not listening to you guys, let me know if there is something you would like to see, or if my style is not meshing well, I like to do characterization, and there are plots going on as you can see from the stuff you guys have encountered and the behind the scene interludes... so yes it will get very exciting... sooner then later I think
> 
> But let me know if I am not pacing this fast or slow enough for you, I want to keep this fun and enjoyable for everyone!



I am  having an absolute blast!  You and the other players make this game way too much fun.  The pace is fine, though I'm always impatient for more 

Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> But let me know if I am not pacing this fast or slow enough for you, I want to keep this fun and enjoyable for everyone!




One of my favourite games on the boards. What's really good though is how you're able to deal so well with the party being split up (diner/office/hospital) and keep the story moving smoothly. And again I have to highlight the NPCs, can't get over how well done they are, they have real depth to them. 

Of course I can't forget the other PC's, interesting characters make for an interesting story. 




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> recieved and replied looks good, useful stuff, very intriguing




Glad it was useful.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Glad you both enjoy it, we should have another character soon, I hope, Kaintheseeker wants to play!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2004)

That's good news, now I'm curious as to what Kain's character might be.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> That's good news, now I'm curious as to what Kain's character might be.



 I think it will be  "shadowkind" character most likely


----------



## JimAde (Jun 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I think it will be "shadowkind" character most likely



Groovy.  Maybe he'll play the pizza guy


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 19, 2004)

Random post because I am five away from 5000


----------



## JimAde (Jun 20, 2004)

Tokiwong...Aaah!  You are one devious dude!   Koga involved in what looks like organized crime!  Shame on you 

Awesome as always.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2004)

Why thank you, been waiting to drop that bomb for awhile now


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2004)

Recruting one more character start at 2nd level with 2000XP, Shadowkind is available but I will nee to explain a few things that are sort of different from the book... 32 point buy, max HP for second level background is required... as a matter of fact I want backgrounds first... including one NPC or character in your background as a springboard I can use and twist at my liesure 

BTW Kainthesseker this means you, can't wait forever good buddy!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2004)

Angel Lopez: (half-drow: Fast Hero 2): Angel grew up outside LA, in a small nowhere town on the highway between LA and Vegas. A very small town just off of the main highway, she grew up with her mother in a small trailer park. Her mother worked in a local truckstop/diner and Angel grew up with a variety of men as her 'daddy'. She never knew her real dad, and the closet thing any of the men in her mom's life came to be was 'the guys' to avoid. 

Walt Donner didn't mind the little girl, even if she was a 'stange un' to most of the folks in town (Zzyzx, Ca; Pop 3000) She was kinda cute, if you were into white haired black kids who asked 10,000 questions a day. Luckily all of them were about vehicles, Donner's love in life. Needless the two hit it off.

By the time she was 10, Angel could pull apart a car engine and fix pretty much anything Walt put her to. By the age of 13 she was driving the makeshift dune buggy she and Walt had cobbled together. By 17 she was one of the best dirt bike riders in the state and was looking to be just as good on the street racing circuit after Walt had helped her get her first street bike.

All that changed when her mother died of cancer 2 months before her 18th birthday. Leaving behind a small trailer, a pickup and a box full of photos hinting towards a life that was much better than the one she was living. One photo had a dark man with the same sort of hair she had and a name on the back. 'Arthur Drake'. And it was clearly shot in LA, in front of the famous chinesee theater with all the hand prints. Angel dug into newpapers and the net, finding the premiere in question and tying it to a time frame about 14 months before her birth. Her gut told her that this stranger was her father, and at the very least she figured he could explain about her mothers past.

With that, she packed up her few meager belongings and with Walt's help she set up shop in LA, working for an old racing fried of his by the name of Leslie Farr. Leslie was nearly a clone of walt, and the two hit it off from the beginning. She worked the stock, and from time to time some of his more trying car alterations in the shop, and he put her up in the room above the store for free. 

Most of her free time is split between trying to find clues to her mother and 'Arthur Drake' and having a little 'fun' on the Street racing circuit.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2004)

Looks good, no Shadowkinnd languages all normal real world stuff... probably have you start with Episode #3 so get that character cracking!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Tokiwong, did you get the email I sent? Just thought I'd check since I don't know which of those accounts you use for emails.




LOL Festy Dog don't kill me could you send that email again, somehow it got on my I should not have deleted this but I did list!


----------



## JimAde (Jun 23, 2004)

Tokiwong, I don't want to clutter up the IC thread, but I'd like Dexter to do something "retroactively".  Since there is a bunch of time between our last posts and the club, can Dex try a forgery roll to make some magazine IDs for him and James?  It's a good idea Festy had and I'd like to try to back it up!

Dexter's Forgery is +9.  I think this is between Moderate and Complex (-2 to -4).  We'll make up the magazine since we don't know what the actual ID for any real magazines look like.  Hopefully that makes the modifier -2 

Dex should have plenty of time to do it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL Festy Dog don't kill me could you send that email again, somehow it got on my I should not have deleted this but I did list!




No problem, I'm fortunate to have left a copy in my account. 

Another copy is on its way now.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Tokiwong, I don't want to clutter up the IC thread, but I'd like Dexter to do something "retroactively".  Since there is a bunch of time between our last posts and the club, can Dex try a forgery roll to make some magazine IDs for him and James?  It's a good idea Festy had and I'd like to try to back it up!
> 
> Dexter's Forgery is +9.  I think this is between Moderate and Complex (-2 to -4).  We'll make up the magazine since we don't know what the actual ID for any real magazines look like.  Hopefully that makes the modifier -2
> 
> Dex should have plenty of time to do it.



 Got it Festy!

_Forgery check is an 18 for the Magazine ID cards.  Hopefully that is good enough!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Tokiwong, I don't want to clutter up the IC thread, but I'd like Dexter to do something "retroactively".  Since there is a bunch of time between our last posts and the club, can Dex try a forgery roll to make some magazine IDs for him and James?  It's a good idea Festy had and I'd like to try to back it up!
> 
> Dexter's Forgery is +9.  I think this is between Moderate and Complex (-2 to -4).  We'll make up the magazine since we don't know what the actual ID for any real magazines look like.  Hopefully that makes the modifier -2
> 
> Dex should have plenty of time to do it.



 Got it Festy!

_Forgery check is an 18 for the Magazine ID cards.  Hopefully that is good enough!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Tokiwong, I don't want to clutter up the IC thread, but I'd like Dexter to do something "retroactively".  Since there is a bunch of time between our last posts and the club, can Dex try a forgery roll to make some magazine IDs for him and James?  It's a good idea Festy had and I'd like to try to back it up!
> 
> Dexter's Forgery is +9.  I think this is between Moderate and Complex (-2 to -4).  We'll make up the magazine since we don't know what the actual ID for any real magazines look like.  Hopefully that makes the modifier -2
> 
> Dex should have plenty of time to do it.




Got it Festy!

_Forgery check is an 18 for the Magazine ID cards.  Hopefully that is good enough!_


----------



## JimAde (Jun 23, 2004)

Ok, Tokiwong, we heard you the first time.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ok, Tokiwong, we heard you the first time.



 everyone is a critic!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2004)

Just waiting on Dexter and James to make their move  amke sure to post all skill stuff usage, and any Action Points you use... LOL you guys gots tons of them!


----------



## JimAde (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, I meant to use one on that forgery check but I forgot to mention it.

I'm hoping James (Festy) will take lead here, since Dexter's not so good with the whole "people" thing


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2004)

is that recruiting one more sign just an old leftover or does this game have a free spot?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> is that recruiting one more sign just an old leftover or does this game have a free spot?



 Give me a concept and we shall see what happens


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2004)

BTW the D20 Modern and Urban Arcana SRD are up on the WOTC website if you did not know that... I have them both, and they may be useful to you guys... I also plan to pick up D20 Future as well... and may even do a one shot Kingdom Lost 2100 Movie PbP thingy down the road... I have to intro some more charactrs first!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Give me a concept and we shall see what happens




gi'me a day or two to read something more from the game and you'll get it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2004)

Kinda off topic: 

Hey Shalimar, I couldn't help but notice your Swordsman avatar, I take it you play RO?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing Festy LOL anyways back to the game at hand!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2004)

Nope, just looking for an avatar for a Knight in the Age of Mortals Game, saw that one and decided a Change was in order.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Nope, just looking for an avatar for a Knight in the Age of Mortals Game, saw that one and decided a Change was in order.



 cool btw I posted yay... story moving forward not backwards but forward!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2004)

I will be out of touch round the 5th or 6th of July so, till about the middle of the month maybe... I have not forsaken ye when that time comes!


----------



## JimAde (Jun 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I will be out of touch round the 5th or 6th of July so, till about the middle of the month maybe... I have not forsaken ye when that time comes!



Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 29, 2004)

Angel Lopez will be introduced in Episode #3, already got that plannd out  should be fun, should be sometime in July, because this Episode is about halfway done, you guys are making good progress


----------



## JimAde (Jun 30, 2004)

Help! My thread subscriptions are gone (along with everybody else's) and I no longer have a link to the current game thread. That'll teach me to keep my sig up to date I guess. Could somebody please e-mail it to me at

sluggybunbun (at) hotmail (dot) com

Thanks.

EDIT:  Never Mind!  I found it.  Thanks anyway.

Game on!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2004)

bleh updating my subscriptions...


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah, how friggin' annoying that was...

I like the game so far, Toki.  Cool stuff.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, how friggin' annoying that was...
> 
> I like the game so far, Toki.  Cool stuff.



 Thanks buddy... and yes it was very annoying and I still don't have them all


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2004)

This is the sound of me thumping me head on the table.. took me so long to find all the subscriptions I haven't had time to post Angel (FYI Toki.. where do you want her posted?)


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> This is the sound of me thumping me head on the table.. took me so long to find all the subscriptions I haven't had time to post Angel (FYI Toki.. where do you want her posted?)



 Post her in this thread for now till she is finalized then we will move her to the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 2, 2004)

*Angel Lopez Half-Elf (Drow) Female Fast Hero 2*

Name: Angelina 'Angel' Marrianna Lopez
Sex: Female    Race: Half-Elf (Drow)
Class: Fast Hero 2               Experience:1000 xp
Action Points: 5                  Wealth: 2
Allegiances: Self, Racing
Occupation: Rural (Skills: Driving, Repair, Feat: Personal Firearmrs)
To Strike: (Base: +1) Melee: +2 Ranged: +4
Defense: 10 (base) + 4 (Class) +3 (Dex)+1 (Dodge)
Saves: Fort: +0/1 Ref:+2/5 Will: +0
Reputation:+0
Hit Dice: 2d8+2     Hit Points: 18

Str: 10
Dex: 16
Con: 12
Int: 16
Wis 10
Cha: 12 

Skills:
Drive: +5/11
Repair: +5/8
R/W English (native)
Speak English (native)
R/W Spanish
Speak Spanish
Profession (Racing):+3
Craft (Mechanical): +5/8
Jump:+2
Climb:+2
Blance: +3/6
Tumble: +3/6
Listen: 0/+1
Search:0/+4
Spot: 0/+1
Diplomacy: 0/+2
Gather Info: 0/+2

Feats: Vehicle Expert
  Simple Weapons
  Personal Firearms
  Archaic Weapons
  Dodge 

Talents: Evasion

Racial Traits:
Elven Blood
Spell Immunities: Immune to Sleep spells/effects, and +2 to all saves vs Enchantment spells/effects.
Lowlight Vision: Can see twice as far as a human in moonlight/starlight conditions and can distinquish colors
Skill Bonus: +1 bonus to Listen, Search, Spot Checks; +2 to Diplomacy and Gather Info Checks

Equipment:
  Leather Jacket Equip Bonus: +1, Non Prof: +1, Max Dex Bonus: +8, Armor Penalty: 0, Speed: 30ft, Weight: 4 lbs
  Backpack
  Casual Clothing (x3)
  Ducatti 998r racing bike Crew: 1 Pass:0 Cargo: 0 lbs Init: +3, Top Speed: 370 (33), Def: 10 Hardness: 5 HP: 18 Size: M
  Colt 1911 w/ 20 rounds Damage: 2d6 (Crit 20/x2), Range: 30ft, Rate of Fire: S,A Magazine: 7 rounds Size: small


Description:
  Height: 5' 5"
  Weight: 125 lbs
  Eyes: Gold (normally seen as brown)
  Hair: White bordering on platinum blonde (mostly thought to be dyed)

 Appearence: Think Michelle Rodriquez as a half drow  More to come when I have more than 2 minutes to type.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 2, 2004)

Just a heads-up, I will be away from computers from the 17th to the 25th of July.  Dexter can either be run by Tokiwong or "on assignment" somewhere, whatever's easiest.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up... an thanks for the Character Kain I will look it over soon


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2004)

Look god so far Kain when you finish it, let me know and we can move it to the Rogue's Gallery, like I said, Angel will start with Episode #3


----------



## JimAde (Jul 16, 2004)

*Out for a while.*

Ok, I am officially gone for a week or so.  I should be back to the computer on Monday, July 26.  Have fun and try not to get my character killed


----------



## JimAde (Jul 26, 2004)

Toki, Dexter doesn't have a lockpick set, but he does own both a multipurpose tool and a mechanical tool set.  Can I use either of those to attempt a lockpick roll?  What would tbe penalty be?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

-2 penalty and yes he can try that


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2004)

out of town till Thursday


----------



## JimAde (Aug 30, 2004)

Then I guess it'll be a very long walk into the hotel.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 17, 2004)

I'll respond to Festy here so as not to clutter up the IC thread.

Yeah, Tokiwong are you around?  Is everything OK?  Are you mad at us? 

Anyway, things get very busy in September for a lot of people.  Just about every game I'm in is very quiet.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 29, 2004)

Well it's been two weeks plus and no word from Tokiwong.  I think that's it. 

Bummer.  All my games are drying up for some reason.  Must be the school year starting.

Hope to see everyone around.  Maybe we can do another game together.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 30, 2004)

He's on hiatus.. should see it somewhere back there in the talking the talk section I think.

He's seriously burned out..

Give him some time... I'm thinking he might come back. Though he should have posted something in his games. 

Look at it like this.. you at least got to play your character!


----------



## JimAde (Sep 30, 2004)

Cool.  Thanks for the info.  I understand burnout 

And yes, I did get to play my character and it was big fun!  Tokiwong's a great GM and the other players were a blast.  I'll keep the subscription and hope he feels like picking it up again.

Thanks Kain.


----------

